# RCI Exchanges near National Parks



## queenofthehive (Dec 10, 2016)

I am trying to compile a list of RCI exchanges that are near any of the national parks. Last year we stayed at Bass Lake to visit Yosemite and we really enjoyed it. It was so beautiful. This May we are staying in a timeshare in Sedona and spending a couple nights at the Grand Canyon. I would love to stay at West Yellowstone in the months of July or August (impossible?). What other timeshare resorts are near the national parks? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2016)

In/near West Yellowstone is a Worldmark (said to be a tough exchange) and Timbers in Island Park, ID. I own a summer week there and they frequently have availability through Trading Places. Or rent. There are a couple in Jackson WY, too.

Jim


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 10, 2016)

Whoa, just tried to post with images.  Will only allow up to 20

*The following error occurred:*
Please enter a message with no more than 20 images.



Estes Park - Outside Rocky Mountain National Park


Historic Crags Lodge @ Golden Eagle (#1617) 
Estes Park,  CO  80517,  USA 

Rams Horn Village Resort (#2327) 
Estes Park,  CO  80517,  USA 


Worldmark Estes Park (#7730) 
Estes Park,  CO  80517,  USA 


In RCI:

Stayed at Bass Lake when visiting *Yosemite NP* many years ago.  Very enjoyable trip.


Staying at Ram's Horn Village in June 2017.  Estes Park is right outside the *Rocky Mountain National Park.*

Massanutten is a great resort with seven sections.  Close to *Shenandoah National Park in Virginia*

The Summit at Massanutten (#3640) 
McGaheysville,  VA  22840,  USA 


Woodstone at Massanutten (#5711) 
McGaheysville,  VA  22840,  USA


Eagle Trace at Killy Court (#2650) 
McGaheysville,  VA  22840,  USA 


Eagle Trace at Massanutten (#2293) 
McGaheysville,  VA  22840,  USA 


Massanutten's Mountainside Villas (#0174) 
McGaheysville,  VA  22840,  USA 


Massanutten's Shenandoah Villas (#1645) 
McGaheysville,  VA  22840,  USA 


Regal Vistas at Massanutten (#C152) 
McGaheysville,  VA  22840,  USA 


We stayed about 50 minutes from the West Entrance of *Yellowstone NP* at Lake Condominiums at Big Sky.  It made for a long day when we drove to *Grand Teton NP throught Yellowstone NP.


Lake Condominiums at Big Sky (#0175) 
Big Sky,  MT  59716,  USA 

*
We stayed in Whitefish Montana when we visited *Glacier National Park.  *Enjoyed area and made several day trips into the park.

Crestwood Resort (#0380) 
Whitefish,  MT  59937,  USA 

Ptarmigan Village at Whitefish (#1133)
Whitefish,  MT  59937,  USA 

The Edelweiss (#1772) 
Whitefish,  MT  59937,  USA 

Vacation Internationale Crestwood Resort (#A712) 
Whitefish,  MT  59937,  USA 


Also in area, 

Glacier Village at Meadow Lake (#C921) 
Columbia Falls,  MT  59912,  USA 

Meadow Lake Golf Resort (#1909) 
Columbia Falls,  MT  59912,  USA 

Nenastako Village at Meadow Lake (#5994) 
Columbia Falls,  MT  59912,  USA 

Glacier Wilderness Resort (#0575) 
West Glacier,  MT  59936,  USA 


LOVE THE NATIONAL PARKS.  WE'VE HAD SOME OF OUR BEST VACATIONS AT NATIONAL PARKS!


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 10, 2016)

Some other ideas:  
  Joshua Tree NP:  any of the many timeshares in the Palm Springs to Indio area.  
  Crater Lake NP and Lava Beds Nat Monument:  Worldmark Running Y in Klamath Falls
  Olympic NP:  Worldmark Discovery Bay, Kala Point, Blue Heron and any of the timeshares at Ocean Shores.
  Saguaro NP:  Any of the Tucson resorts.

There are actually quite a few.  Tug's timeshare map (http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html) makes it easy to compare timeshare locations with NP locations (https://www.nps.gov/findapark/index.htm).

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 11, 2016)

queenofthehive said:


> I am trying to compile a list of RCI exchanges that are near any of the national parks. Last year we stayed at Bass Lake to visit Yosemite and we really enjoyed it. It was so beautiful. This May we are staying in a timeshare in Sedona and spending a couple nights at the Grand Canyon. I would love to stay at West Yellowstone in the months of July or August (impossible?). What other timeshare resorts are near the national parks? Thank you so much in advance.


 

And try to get to Petrified Forest National Park when in Arizona. It is doable. We stayed in Sedona as well and we loved this park- no crowds (as everyone is at the Grand Canyon). The petrified logs are interesting, but the real beauty is with the Blue Mesas and the Painted desert as you drive through the park and stop at the lookouts. 

For Yellowstone we rented at Worldmark West Yellowstone. Great location just a block away from the entrance and we were also able to do the Tetons from there.

We stayed in Fort Lauderdale at the Westin timeshare for the Everglades and made the trip down to Biscayne as well from there for one day. We stayed at the Samoset for Acadia- though it is a 2 hour drive- but again- doable.

In Hawaii- plenty of timeshares to stay at and see the National Park in Maui and the Big Island. We stayed at Paniolo Greens and just left very early to spend a day at Hawaii Volcanoes National Park.


----------



## queenofthehive (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you all so much. This has been very helpful.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 17, 2016)

One more park of note, and one of my favorites: Ding Darling National Wildlife Refuge, Sanibel FL, in winter - several RCI resorts on Sanibel and a few on Captiva.


----------



## queenofthehive (Dec 17, 2016)

Terrific- thank you!


----------

